# homemade swiffer wetjet refill leaking...



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I followed the tips to open the lid to the swiffer bottles, so I can fill with my own cleaner.. I held the lid in boiling water and it came off, then I snipped the tabs. Overnight, there was a big puddle around the wetjet. Anyone who's successfully done this know what I might have done wrong? everything looks pretty tight and secure..


----------



## Kelso (Jan 28, 2002)

Actually, I usually just use the ViseGrips and force (twist) the bottle top open, fill with vinegar (& sometimes water & Mrs. Meyer's) re-close and go. sometimes I get a leak, but then I just store the mop handle down (upside down) or take the bottle out and store that upright nearby. hth....K


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I just use a big spray bottle and spray manually


----------

